# الهندسة لغة عربية فصيحة.



## خير الدين الافيوني (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمته تعالى و سعت كل شيء، بما فيها اللغة العربية.
لو سمحت ابن سينا أود عرض رؤية جديدة للغة العربية تتماشى بالتمام و الكمال مع علم الهندسة اللذي أجل و أعتبره علم من علوم تسبيح بديع السموات و الأرض.
انطلاقا من أن القرآن الكريم أنزل بلغة أهل الجَنّة و أنه أنزل للعالمين انسهم و جِنّهم، و لكل زمان و مكان أستطيع أن أجزم بثقة بأن اللغة العربية هي لغة يفقهها كل خلق الله بما فيهم الجماد (لو أنزل هذا القرآن على جبل لرأيته خاشعا متصدعا من خشية الله).
و أسأل ما هي تلك اللغة المتعارف عليها باللغة العربية العجيبة؟
اللغة الوحيدة التي أعرفها و يخضع لقوانينها الحيّ من الخلق و الجماد و الفراغ هي لغة الأرقام، لغة الحساب.
تتجلى هذه اللغة في الأشكال الهندسية الاسلامية الفائقة الجمال في استخراج بعضها من بعض على أشكال لا متناهية في الدقة و المساحة.
ارتباط الحساب و الأرقام بالدين الحنيف جليٌّ كذلك في النص القرآني، في ترقيم الآيات و في سياق الآيات نفسها، في السنة النبوية المُطهرة من عدد التسبيحات و ركعات الصلاة و عدد الصلوات...أكاد لا أحصي الأمثلة على هذا الترابط بين الدين الاسلامي الحنيف و بين الأرقام حتى أن المولى عز و جل سمى القرآن (ومعناه الذي يُقرأ به) الكتاب المرقوم الذي لا يشهده الا الُمقربون.
و عليه أقول بأن تعاطينا نحن أهل القرآن و أهل اللغة العربية بلغتنا تعاطٍ منقوص و مُشوه، أكان ذلك بفعل فاعل أو بقلة وعينا على ما هو بين أيدينا (فليتدبروا آياته).
لنركن الى جنبنا ما نعرفه عن اللغة كوسيلة سَمَعية للتواصل و نرى كيف انتقلنا من المحكي من الكلام الى المكتوب و المدون منه، و ألتمس منكم العذر و أطلب منكم قليلا من الصبر.
يتم التواصل فيما بيننا بشكل مباشر أولا بالصورة فبالصوت، و بشكل غير مباشر عبر القلم اللذي علم الانسان ما لم يعلم أي عبر "التسوير" أو الرسم بالحروف، لُغة يفقهها كل مخلوق بروح أو بغير روح. أي بلغة الهندسة (geometry) و بالتالي بلغة الحساب و مفرداته من أرقام.
و هذه هي الوسيلة التي أنا بصدد تفصيلها:
أنطلق من اسم المكون الأساسي لهذا النوع من الرسم أي "الحرف" (مثلا ألم، ق، ص، ن، كهيعص...). الحرف معناه لغويا الزاوية، و نقول حَرف الطاولة للاشارة الى احدى زوايا الطاولة و هكذا...
إذا نظرنا الى الخط الكوفي (و هو واضح الحروف أو واضح الزواية) نجد أنه خط مبني على علم الزوايا، و ما هو علم الهندسة ان لم يكن علم الزوايا التي بها نعمر الأرض كما أمرنا واجِدنا و هادينا سبحانه و تعالى و ليس كمثله شيء، و اللتي بها نقوم بحساب المسافات مهتدين بالنجوم، و بها نهتدي في البحر و بها نحسب مواقيت الزرع و الحصاد (المواسم و الشهور) و بزوايا طلوع الشمس و دورة القمر.
الكل خاضع في الكون لهذة اللغة الهندسية الرقمية و لما تمليه من سُنن (مثل قانون الجاذبية، و قانون الفعل و رد الفعل و الأمثلة أكثر من أن تحصى مرةً أُخرى).
فاذا استطيع أن أربط و أنا مطمئن بين عالمية اللغة التي أُنزل بحروفها القرآن الكريم و بين عالمية لغة الأرقام. 
مبدأ الزوايا التي تشكلت على أساسها رسوم الأرقام 0123456789 هو اللذي أدي بنا الى معرفة وسيلة نقل الصوت المسموع الى خط مرسوم على شكل تساوير "ابجد، هوز، حطي، كلمن سعفص، قرشت"، و التي تؤلف أبجديتنا. و ويلٌ للذي يُحرف الكلم عن مواضعه من بعد ما عَقِله.
انه المبدأ نفسه، الرسم بالزوايا أو بالحروف لتسوير و تصوير مشيأة الله في أقوالنا و في أفعالنا كخلفاء للحق في الأرض التي منها نبتنا و اليها نعود و نبعث منها تارة أخرى.
ما أدعو اليه ببساطة هو قرأة الحرف الأبجدي بلغة الزوايا الهندسية و هي التعبير الأصدق للغة التي يتكلمها الكون و كل عربي و أعجمي فلا يكون لمن يكفر بالحق اذ جاءه عُذر بقول واحدهم مثلا لماذا لم ينزل القرآن بلغة غير العربية ان كان موجها للعالمين قاطبة (أعربيٌ و أعجمي!!)، و حتى نخرج نحن أيضا أصحاب اللسان العربي من الفكر الاستعماري الذي أُغرقنا به على مدى العقود الماضية (مرورا بالعصر العثماني!) حتى بتنا نعتقد بضرورة وجود استعمار عربي للعالم (من خلال لغة القرآن الكريم العربية) على غرار الاستعمار الأعجمي و ان كان وجوده بغرض الدفاع عن هويتنا.
و للحديث بقية انشاء الله و الله تعالى أعلم و السلام على المبعوث رحمة و مبارك عليكم شهر الصيام.


----------



## ابن سينا (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الأخ المهندس خير الدين الافيوني بارك الله بك على هذا الطرح وهو طرح جريء وحري بالدراسة...رغم وجود عبارة ليست في محلها وهي محض خطأ ,وهي العبارة التي تصف الحكم الإسلامي العثماني بالستعمار,الدولة العلية العثمانية كانت حامية بيضة الإسلام والمسلمين على مدى قرون وكان لها أثرها الإيجابي في حمل الدعوة الإسلامية وحمل لواء اللغة العربية...ويمكنك الرجوع إلى كتابي"أعداء اللغة العربية " كي تستشف بنفسك مدى حبهم للإسلام والقرآن ودفاعهم وتفاخرهم باللغة العربية.
على كل حال سوف أثبت الموضوع لتميزه وجرأته.


----------



## خير الدين الافيوني (18 أغسطس 2009)

وعليكم السلام،
شكراً يا أخي، كيف لي أن أستحصل على كِتابك؟


----------



## ابن سينا (18 أغسطس 2009)

خير الدين الافيوني قال:


> وعليكم السلام،
> شكراً يا أخي، كيف لي أن أستحصل على كِتابك؟



السلام عليكم
أخي الفاضل تجده على هذا الرابط وهو في نفس منتدى تعريب الهندسة:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90818.html


----------



## farahko (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي الغالي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الغالي
*​*
*


----------



## farahko (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله بكل حرف نتعلمه والف شكر..........*​


----------



## خير الدين الافيوني (27 سبتمبر 2009)

تقبل الله منا و منكم صالح الأعمال.


----------



## م/عادل حسن (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## خير الدين الافيوني (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا أخي الفاضل و حياك الله


----------



## البــ ع ــد الثالث (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزيت كل الخير​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (16 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد .. مع تحياتي


----------



## كلوبيترا (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## romramzy2 (26 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## قمر12 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً ياخي على هذا الطرح


----------



## المهندسه عبير (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بتمنى من كل الجامعات يدرسوا الهندسه بالعربي لاني انا ما بستفيد شي من دراستي وبتمنى تساعدونا


----------



## اسلام هندام (3 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
*



*​


----------



## أمل مشرق (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله جهدك


----------



## مهاجر (26 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

جزاك الله خير

موضوع جيد وشكراً لك على طرح وجهة نظرك مع التأكيد على ما ذكره أخي ابن سينا في تعليقه على الخلافة العثمانية

الطرح يحتاج المتابعة .... ننتظر من المهندس خير الدين أن يتابع شرح وجهة نظره في هذا الموضوع


----------



## خشمون (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## أبوالعز الحضرمي (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## الأثري2 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اللغه العربية
اتمنى وضع خيار للغه العربيه وشكرا


----------



## hίµσ_έlηίηŎ (29 سبتمبر 2010)

الرياضيات + الصور


بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_fatma88 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

الصور اظن انها ابلغ حاجة لكل الغات......


----------



## fuadmidya (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا أخي


----------



## fuadmidya (30 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoudsalhismail (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وحاول لتوضيح موضوع زوايا الأرقام التحويل لاستخدام الرقم العربي المستخدم حاليا في اللغات الأوروبية بدلا من الرقم الهندي المستخدم مع بعض البلاد العربية


----------



## mahmoudsalhismail (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*ردا على موضوع تعريب الهندسة*
*جزاك الله خيرا 
وحاول لتوضيح موضوع زوايا الأرقام التحويل لاستخدام الرقم العربي المستخدم حاليا في اللغات الأوروبية بدلا من الرقم الهندي المستخدم مع بعض البلاد العربية*​


----------



## المهندسة ثناء متوج (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا كتير


----------



## المهندسة ثناء متوج (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت دايما مواضيع شيقة


----------



## عبدالرحمنحسني (29 أكتوبر 2010)

أكاد لا أحصي الأمثلة على هذا الترابط بين الدين الاسلامي الحنيف و بين الأرقام حتى أن المولى عز و جل سمى القرآن (ومعناه الذي يُقرأ به) الكتاب المرقوم الذي لا يشهده الا الُمقربون.
*جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الطرح، ولكن مرقوم لا تعنى الأرقام بل مكتوب ومحفور لاينسى كالرقم على الثوب. قال قتادة : مرقوم أي مكتوب.. مفروق منه لا يزاد فيه أحد ولا ينقص منه أحد.*


----------



## عاصفة الشوق (31 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع مميز وقد نطق الحق ولغة القران هي لغة العام ويجب ان تبقى وان يتم تعريب التعليم


----------



## السيد شلبي (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم*​


----------



## مراد إدريس (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً لكم جميعاً


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (13 ديسمبر 2010)

اللغة العربية هى لغة القرآن وهى هويتنا وماضينا ومستقبلنا ....فعلينا المضى قدما فى التعريب لكل العلوم....


----------



## hhtk7788 (18 مارس 2011)

Agence France-Presse news recently,timberland boots, the demand for green apparel market is growing. Monday to Thursday in Frances international fabric fair held in the 660 exhibitors,karen millen online, 10% introduced a green fabric. China International Textile Fair spokesman said,christian louboutin shoes, at present,karen millen, the development trend of green textiles in Europe,dsquared jeans, the United States and Canada are gradually rising. In China, especially in the eastern coastal areas of strong consumer purchasing power, the popular style of green clothing has a great demand. Reported that India and Pakistan show large manufacturers also said they will actively promote green textile trade.Related Articles: Granger scored 37 points Tracy McGrady received miraculous guest coach 1


----------



## محمد حارس (25 أبريل 2011)

أخي العزيز بارك الله فيك ولكن لماذا لم نسأل أنفسنا عن السبب الذي جعل كل العلوم التطبيقية تدرس بالأجنبية غير أنهم سعوا لاستكمال وتطوير ما بدأه اجدادنا العرب و تجد عندهم مؤلفات الخوارزمي و ابن سيناء في الوقت الذي نسيناهم نحن . اليس كذلك


----------



## كوثر علي (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي خير الدين 
فعلا الهندسة لغة عربية فصيحة يجب علينا تتبعها والعمل بها وعسى ربي يثبتنا على ذلك


----------



## محمد رمزي عبدالله (4 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ----- زكاة العلم تعليمه ----- وشكرآ


----------



## AOUZAID (6 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## بنت ليبية مهندسة (23 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكووووور


----------



## عاشقه النسيج (26 مارس 2012)

أعتقد ألصوره مفهومه لجميع أنواع ألبشر


----------



## بائعة الورووود (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## حووورية البحر (14 مايو 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiii bc


----------



## الفتاة الخجوولة (19 مايو 2012)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## mohamed hagras (2 أغسطس 2012)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## Hind Aldoory (30 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااا جزييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلا على الموضوع الشيق


----------



## aa11 (6 مارس 2013)

كلمة مهندس كلمة عربية فصيحة أصلها مهندز من الفارسية لكن اللفظ العربي لا يقبل حرف الزاي بعد الدال


----------



## asma13 (27 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور........................


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور.........................


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور..........................


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور...........................


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور............................


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور.............................


----------



## asem55 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور................


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور..........


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور...........


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور............


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور.............


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور..............


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور................


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور..........


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور...........


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور............


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.............


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور..............


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور...............


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور................


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.................


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور..................


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور...................


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور....................


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.....................


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور......................


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.......................


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور........................


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.........................


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور..........................


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور...........................


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور............................


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.............................


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور................


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور..........


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور...........


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور............


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.............


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور..............


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور...............


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور................


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور...................


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور....................


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.....................


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور......................


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.......................


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور........................


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.........................


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور..........................


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور...........................


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور............................


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.............................


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور................


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور..........


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور...........


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور............


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.............


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور..............


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور...............


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور................


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.................


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور..................


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور...................


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور....................


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.....................


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور......................


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.......................


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور........................


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.........................


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور..........................


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور............................


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.............................


----------



## ماجدالمصرى (23 مارس 2014)

ممتاز


----------



## الهمس جهرا (5 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

